# I ain't doing It!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

..................:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

What a bunch of freakin animals.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

here if you don't clean after yourself you are charged $100 ph min 4hrs

do it and send the bill


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

No way :no:
I have it written in my quote.... extra charge for sh!t like that, well not exactly like that, different words but same meaning.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Perfect! No need for stilts:whistling2:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Watch out. They like to chit between two scrap pieces for the whining tapers


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When the hangers asked me what to about the scrap ...I told them to throw it out the window! He asked which one? I said All of them! Then I was like ....naw....We might not better do that,...and just When the hangers loaded up and drove away the dumpster arrived !!!


I love Drywall ! I really do!!! Any of you that want to jump in feel free !!! Cause I'm looking for a window!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> What a bunch of freakin animals.


The house Is clean as a pen!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic said:


> Watch out. They like to chit between two scrap pieces for the whining tapers


10$ per board For hang .... Where they come from They might make half that .... Naw!!! They didn't chit on my rock !:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> here if you don't clean after yourself you are charged $100 ph min 4hrs
> 
> do it and send the bill


$400 ? You wouldn't last long around bro!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> $400 ? You wouldn't last long around bro!


This is how much I'm charged if I leave mess behind. Nobody cleans after me for free as I won't do it for others either. Time is money for everyone !!!!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Back home here in Kelowna that is how it is done for us subs we leave all scrap in one pile in garage or closest enterance for scrap guy that is one way they justify paying us 20cents per sq ft instead of 30 to forty cents per that we get in alberta oil fields. I will gladly scrap out for 10 cents per sq :jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> ..................:whistling2:


look at all of the money you can make on that scrap on rework jobs moore...I know you have room to store all of that in your shed


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky. We have two kids in a dump truck. They scrap and paper all the floors and deliver scaffolding/ ladders. We pay em like 14 an hour each. If I get to the job and need something they come running !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> This is how much I'm charged if I leave mess behind. Nobody cleans after me for free as I won't do it for others either. Time is money for everyone !!!!


Back In the day.. My old man never scraped a house out!

He would tell the G/C when the the house Is cleaned out we'll be here stinging tape. 


WTF Happened??


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

As a kid in the Summer and on holidays I worked on the scrap truck. We had an F600 with a dump bed. As a hangar we had to scrap the house to the garage. After the taping we would haul the scrap away. If we went to the garage when hanging we had scrap in our hands.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Back In the day.. My old man never scraped a house out!
> 
> He would tell the G/C when the the house Is cleaned out we'll be here stinging tape.
> 
> ...


new times new rules :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I walked of a job a couple of weeks ago because there was sh*t every where!
Joiners saws and crap all over the place,They told my worker they had moved there stuff away from the walls!:yes:
I said does the ceilings not get taped? And walked away!:thumbsup:
Guy not to happy but f*ck them I will not work with sh*t lying about!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought a brand new Ford f-650 with 16' box, and a roll over tarp back in 2001. I sold it off a couple years ago, but in the good times that truck made me a lot of money. Working as a sub I was making more scrapping than I was taping. :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats why I have it in my proposal that a dumpster will be provided by the owner/builder at time of hanging. If not the rock will be placed in a pile outside the house and the builder is responsible for picking it up. I will hold off of a job hanging it until the dumpster gets swapped out for a new one. You won't catch this guy picking up scrap. I would never let them leave the pile in the garage either. How you supposed to finish around that lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> You won't catch this guy picking up scrap. .


Among other things....:whistling2

When was the last time you finished out a home by yourself? Alone! 
Have you ever? Sorry bro ..I just don't see you as A balls to the wall type .


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Among other things....:whistling2
> 
> When was the last time you finished out a home by yourself? Alone!
> Have you ever? Sorry bro ..I just don't see you as A balls to the wall type .


Never finished a house alone.... We always worked as a crew as we had a lot of work when we were finishing everyday. just about taped a new house every other day it seemed. Actually never seen a one man show around here..... I guess a one man crew could tape out a small 200 board cracker jack spec in a day lol :whistling2:. Some of the houses we do would take one man probably 3 weeks to finish out. And I guess balls to the wall is a subjective opinion here as I go balls to the wall getting us more work, dealing with all of our builders, writing up the proposals, sending invoices, sending out insurance, applying for our permits, scheduling several crews at once, scheduling my in house white guys so I can keep them busy, preparing and sending in our stocking orders, checking our jobs to make sure everything is up to par , hauling materials to our guys, keeping up with payroll so I can write the checks, count the jobs (when my dad doesnt), and oh yeah I do a lot of our point-ups along with our patches. When you have several jobs going it turns into a "balls to the wall" scenario :thumbsup:. Sometimes I wish I can go to a job and crank up some classic rock and sling mud all day but I'm needed elsewhere. I don't mind finishing as that is what I was brought up doing. Just finishing would be a lot less of a headache. I don't mind physical work. I'm big and strong so that don't bother me much lol. We operate in an entirely different market. We cater to large custom home builders and try to keep up our volume up as best as possible. From what I can tell, you do much smaller/easier homes which is good for one man. For us, a 300 sheet house is a little on the small side.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Never finished a house alone.... We always worked as a crew as we had a lot of work when we were finishing everyday. just about taped a new house every other day it seemed. Actually never seen a one man show around here..... I guess a one man crew could tape out a small 200 board cracker jack spec in a day lol :whistling2:. Some of the houses we do would take one man probably 3 weeks to finish out. And I guess balls to the wall is a subjective opinion here as I go balls to the wall getting us more work, dealing with all of our builders, writing up the proposals, sending invoices, sending out insurance, applying for our permits, scheduling several crews at once, scheduling my in house white guys so I can keep them busy, preparing and sending in our stocking orders, checking our jobs to make sure everything is up to par , hauling materials to our guys, keeping up with payroll so I can write the checks, count the jobs (when my dad doesnt), and oh yeah I do a lot of our point-ups along with our patches. When you have several jobs going it turns into a "balls to the wall" scenario :thumbsup:. Sometimes I wish I can go to a job and crank up some classic rock and sling mud all day but I'm needed elsewhere. I don't mind finishing as that is what I was brought up doing. Just finishing would be a lot less of a headache. I don't mind physical work. I'm big and strong so that don't bother me much lol. We operate in an entirely different market. We cater to large custom home builders and try to keep up our volume up as best as possible. From what I can tell, you do much smaller/easier homes which is good for one man. For us, a 300 sheet house is a little on the small side.


I started drywall in New Hampshire and the houses there are big on the sea coast ...I worked for big drywall comp. and all the tapers would work in pairs or a one man show. never 3 men on a job 
hangers would work with 3 men.
with the tools I run I feel I am a 3 man show


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I started drywall in New Hampshire and the houses there are big on the sea coast ...I worked for big drywall comp. and all the tapers would work in pairs or a one man show. never 3 men on a job
> hangers would work with 3 men.
> with the tools I run I feel I am a 3 man show


Most crews are 3-4 men. All of them running banjos......stupid fast.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> stupid fast.


You said It ! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Never finished a house alone.... We always worked as a crew as we had a lot of work when we were finishing everyday. just about taped a new house every other day it seemed. Actually never seen a one man show around here..... I guess a one man crew could tape out a small 200 board cracker jack spec in a day lol :whistling2:. Some of the houses we do would take one man probably 3 weeks to finish out. And I guess balls to the wall is a subjective opinion here as I go balls to the wall getting us more work, dealing with all of our builders, writing up the proposals, sending invoices, sending out insurance, applying for our permits, scheduling several crews at once, scheduling my in house white guys so I can keep them busy, preparing and sending in our stocking orders, checking our jobs to make sure everything is up to par , hauling materials to our guys, keeping up with payroll so I can write the checks, count the jobs (when my dad doesnt), and oh yeah I do a lot of our point-ups along with our patches. When you have several jobs going it turns into a "balls to the wall" scenario :thumbsup:. Sometimes I wish I can go to a job and crank up some classic rock and sling mud all day but I'm needed elsewhere. I don't mind finishing as that is what I was brought up doing. Just finishing would be a lot less of a headache. I don't mind physical work. I'm big and strong so that don't bother me much lol. We operate in an entirely different market. We cater to large custom home builders and try to keep up our volume up as best as possible. From what I can tell, you do much smaller/easier homes which is good for one man. For us, a 300 sheet house is a little on the small side.


I'm no stranger to the monsters ..Did It for many years on a 5 man finish crew .. AT GOOD WAGES!

Your stuck In 1987! Your working your crew too death and paying them half there worth! That's disgusting ! But ...Since most of them are Illegal I guess That makes It OK..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I did It!!!

My right knee Is telling me I Shouldn't have! But I don't listen to that sumbitch!!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

moore said:


> When the hangers asked me what to about the scrap ...I told them to throw it out the window! He asked which one? I said All of them! Then I was like ....naw....We might not better do that,...and just When the hangers loaded up and drove away the dumpster arrived !!!
> 
> 
> I love Drywall ! I really do!!! Any of you that want to jump in feel free !!! Cause I'm looking for a window!!!!!!!!!!


I'd be scrapin" moore ,"than drywall!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm no stranger to the monsters ..Did It for many years on a 5 man finish crew .. AT GOOD WAGES!
> 
> Your stuck In 1987! Your working your crew too death and paying them half there worth! That's disgusting ! But ...Since most of them are Illegal I guess That makes It OK..


Current house I am paying $7.50 a board to hang.... that's pretty good for around here. We don't work them to death, they are the ones that work all day. So if I'm paying them half what they are worth and you probably make double then I guess they are worth as much as you or Moore.... (pun intended ).


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Hahaha!!
I'll never touch another piece of sheetrock again!!

Y'all have fun with that pile....

You know...

The Moore you pile the heavier it gets....


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I did It!!!
> 
> My right knee Is telling me I Shouldn't have! But I don't listen to that sumbitch!!


Who ya saving those rolls of straight flex for,Moore......


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

mld said:


> Who ya saving those rolls of straight flex for,Moore......


I see a box of No Coat! Smart man! I'm the only one who uses it around here. The supply house doesn't even carry it. Have to order online. It is da chit!


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

eastex1963 said:


> I see a box of No Coat! Smart man! I'm the only one who uses it around here. The supply house doesn't even carry it. Have to order online. It is da chit!


I know the feeling..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Current house I am paying $7.50 a board to hang.... that's pretty good for around here. We don't work them to death, they are the ones that work all day. So if I'm paying them half what they are worth and you probably make double then I guess they are worth as much as you or Moore.... (pun intended ).


$7.50 For a straight 8 sounds about right! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Who ya saving those rolls of straight flex for,Moore......


Rob!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> $7.50 For a straight 8 sounds about right! :whistling2:


380 sheets, glued and some scaffold work. No such thing as 8' ceilings here anymore. 9' up and 10' down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> 380 sheets, glued and some scaffold work. No such thing as 8' ceilings here anymore. 9' up and 10' down.


Same thing goes on around here. Owner has to feed he and his sons family. Not much left for the workers.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> 380 sheets, glued and some scaffold work. No such thing as 8' ceilings here anymore. 9' up and 10' down.


$10-12 You say some scaffold work ?? Tell the truth!!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> $10-12 You say some scaffold work ?? Tell the truth!!!


Garage is scaffold work (elevated house). The living room is open all the way up too. 2 bucks high but only 4 moves. Just about every house we do has scaffold work so it's not uncommon. Definitely not compatible for a one man taping show :jester:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you guys pay per board ?
we work it out per metre square


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes we pay per board. Some people pay per square foot but not in my area.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Do you guys pay per board ?
> we work it out per metre square


 When I did piecework residential we got paid by the square foot.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweet cheers !!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

thefinisher said:


> Thats why I have it in my proposal that a dumpster will be provided by the owner/builder at time of hanging. If not the rock will be placed in a pile outside the house and the builder is responsible for picking it up. I will hold off of a job hanging it until the dumpster gets swapped out for a new one. You won't catch this guy picking up scrap. I would never let them leave the pile in the garage either. How you supposed to finish around that lol.


EXACTLY!!!! Scrapout isn't on the finisher unless it's HIS job and he fails to work out the scrap deal.
If I didn't scrap out I would not get the check.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> EXACTLY!!!! Scrapout isn't on the finisher unless it's HIS job and he fails to work out the scrap deal.
> If I didn't scrap out I would not get the check.


By the old code. It's the G/Cs job to keep the job site clean.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> By the old code. It's the G/Cs job to keep the job site clean.


True but that code went hand in hand with nail-on rock and keyholed boxes 
When I first started on my own I offered screwed/glued/routered/scrapped for the same price my teachers teacher was doing old code. Had to have an advantage over experience somehow :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> True but that code went hand in hand with nail-on rock and keyholed boxes
> When I first started on my own I offered screwed/glued/routered/scrapped for the same price my teachers teacher was doing old code. Had to have an advantage over experience somehow :yes:


Heard dat!!!


----------

